# Kontur um Schriftart anpassen.



## c0nker (26. Dezember 2011)

Hallööle zusammen,

Programm: Photoshop 

kann mir vllt. jemand erklären wie ich eine umrandung um einer schriftart so anpassen kann, sodass nacher das ergebnis nicht abgerundet ist, sondern sich der schriftart anpasst?

zum beispiel sodass wie bei der einstellung kontur, die kanten nicht automatisch abgerundet werden wenn man die größe erhöht.
halt so, dass sich die umrandung der schriftart anpasst und statt rund, spitz/gerade zuläuft.

hier ein beispiel bild:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/wienun.jpg/


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
ja erstelle dir eine Formebene mit dem Pfadwerkzeug. Also klar gesprochen, du kommst nicht um das Nachzeichnen von Hand herum. Der Ebeneneffekt Kontur kann dies nicht.

Viele Grüße


----------



## c0nker (26. Dezember 2011)

hey danke erstmal für deine hilfreiche antwort..
aber sollte ich das lieber per zeichenpad zeichnen, oder ist dies auch mit der maus möglich?
aber wie soll man das so genau nachzeichnen? 
denn es schaut für mich so aus, als wäre das eine kopie von der ersten ebene, die einfach übereinander geschoben wurde.
das runde ist halt schön und gut, aber das so eckig hinzubekommen wäre eine heidenarbeit. 
und ob ich das dann auch so hin bekommen würde, ist fraglich..
da frage ich mich nur wie man das so genau nachzeichen sollte. 
schließlich hat jede ebene einen genauen/gewissen abstand zur anderen.


----------



## smileyml (26. Dezember 2011)

Eventuell ist es gar nicht in PS, sondern Ai erstellt, was bei einem Logo meist besser ist.
Dort würde es u.U. auch mit "Pfad verschieben" funktionieren, wonach man den neuen Pfad dann wohl nur bedingt anpassen müsste.

Grüße Marco

PS: Bitte versuche dich in Zukunft an eine korrekte Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu halten. Danke.


----------



## c0nker (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich arbeite mit Photoshop nun eine ganze Weile, und hatte bisher kaum Probleme wenn es um Logobearbeitungen ging.
Aber mich hat schon immer interessiert, wie man solch Umrandung erstellt.
Ich habe schon so viele Leute gefragt, aber niemand konnte mir eine genaue Antwort auf meine Fragen geben.
Schon etwas deprimierendes...

Wie heißt denn dieses (Ai) Programm im Ganzen?

Grüße Marcel

PS: Kann ich machen ;P


----------



## smileyml (26. Dezember 2011)

Ai ist Adobe Illustrator.
Alternativ ginge da sicher auch Inkscape (kostenlos) oder Corel etc.

Grüße Marco


----------



## c0nker (26. Dezember 2011)

Okay..
Ist es denn kompliziert mit diesen Programmen zu Arbeiten, oder findet man schnell rein?
Denn ich habe nicht vor wieder Jahre in andere Programme zu investieren/stecken. 


Gruß Marcel


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
eigentlich sollte es nicht die Frage sein wie kompliziert ein Programm ist sondern ob man es benötigt.
Und da kann ich einfach sagen wenn du ein Logo halbwegs professionell erzeugen willst so sollte es vektorbasierend sein. Dies kannst du mit PS eigentlich nicht erreichen da dies ein pixelbasierendes Bildbearbeitungsprogramm ist.

Was die Einarbeitungszeit betrifft so kenne ich dich nicht gut genug um eine Schätzung abzugeben. Es gibt Leute die lernen so etwas schnell und welche eben weniger schnell .

Viele Grüße


----------



## smileyml (26. Dezember 2011)

So etwas kann man pauschal nicht beantworten. Ich arbeite damit seit ca. 5 Jahren jetzt und denke das man es durchaus gut eingenständig lernen kann.
Es ist aber schon eine andere Arbeitsweise und ob sich die Einarbeitungszeit lohnt, kann ich persönlich nur mit ja beantworten.

Vielleicht mal die Testversiion probieren?! Ein paar Workshop zur Arbeitsweise gab es bei uns dazu auch schon - http://www.tutorials.de/content/1169-live-workshops-aufzeichnungen.html

Grüße Marco


----------



## c0nker (27. Dezember 2011)

Also mit Photoshop arbeite ich nun auch schon an die 5 Jahre.
Nur mich haben schon immer solch amerikanische football Logos mit den ganzen Maskottchen fastziniert.
Denn diese Logos würde ich gerne auch erstellen, doch fehlt mir nur diese eine Kleinigkeit um eben eines zu erstellen!  
Daher bin ich auf der Suche in Foren, damit ich endlich herraufinde wie ich diese Umrandungen hin bekomme.
Aber wenigstens in einem Forum wie hier z.b, werden mir Tipps gegeben. 
In anderen bekam ich nicht einmal eine Antwort.

Dafür bin ich auch dankbar.

Ich hätte nur nicht gedacht, dass man in PS so etwas nicht hin bekommen würde.


Grüße Marcel


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Dezember 2011)

Hi c0nker,
wie ich schon sagte, in PS geht dies mit Formebenen.
Vektoren wirst du in PS jedoch nur als vektorbasierendes EPS ausgeben können. Das dumme daran ist nur das du diese Vektoren in PS nur noch geflattet öffnen kannst. Da musst du weiterhin mit der PSD-Datei arbeiten.

Grüße


----------



## c0nker (27. Dezember 2011)

Hey Ho,

alles klar..
Man könnte es mal ausprobieren, aber ansonsten würde ich dann wahrscheinlich wohl oder übel, auf ein anderes Programm umsteigen müssen, um eben das gewünschte Ergebnis erzielen zu können.
Aber danke für die Informationen.


Grüße Marcel


PS: Ich habe auch im Forum von Computerhilfen.de, eine solch ähnliche Frage gestellt bezüglich dieses Themas, und dort hat mir jemand diese Antwort auf meine Fragen geben.

(... die Umrandung auswählen, in Pfad umwandeln, auf neuer Ebene
äussere Pfadkonturen bearbeiten, Pfad wieder in Auswahl wandeln, mit Farbe füllen und über die Ausgangsebene legen. Jetzt kannst Du beliebig skalieren....)


Leider kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies auch wirklich funktioniert.
Daher dachte ich mir mal, ich Frage vorsichtshalber nochmal hier nach.
True or False?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
also ganz so kompliziert muss du es nicht machen.
Wandel den Ebeneneffekt in eine Ebene um und erstelle dann einen Arbeitspfd welchen du mit dem Auswahlpfeil auswählst und dann erstellst du eine neue Volltonfüllebene. Schon hast du deine Formebene.
Mit dem Ergebnis wirst du aber nur bedingt zufrieden sein, also um das Bearbeiten dieses Pfades wirst du wohl nicht herum kommen.

Was du auch mal ausprobieren kannst ist die Kontur auf Innen umzustellen, da werden dann einige Ecken wieder zu Ecken. Aber du verlierst halt etwas Dicke deines Ausgangsobjektes.

Grüße und Gute Nacht


----------



## c0nker (29. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

leider komme ich dennoch immer noch nicht zu dem Ergebnis welches ich gern hätte.
Wenn ist es wirklich unmöglich, oder ich muss das selbst Zeichnen, denn sonst hat das wahrscheinlich keinen Sinn.

Es dreht sich hauptsächlich um die Schriftart, die ich eine schöne Umrandung geben möchte.
Und sobald die Schrift die gesagte Umrandung von mir bekommen hätte, hätte ich das selbe auch mit dem Logo getan.

Ich habe schon so viele Logos mit PS erstellt, und dennoch fehlt mir die Kenntnis darüber wie man solch eine Umrandung in PS erstellt. 
Wenn ich nur jemanden kennen würde, der Amerikaner ist und solch Logos erstellt.
Zum verrückt werden sowas. ^^


Grüße


----------

